# Seeking a Role Playing Game group in Rochester, MN



## CaptainArcher

*I am actively seeking a gaming group in Rochester, MN.  I used to have friends, but sometimes you realize you don't need enemies when you have friends who stab you in the back.

I have played D&D - 4 years
Modern d20 - 2 years
Hero's Unlimited - 2 years

I am willing to learn almost anything.  I don't want to play any game like Vampires, or something Demonic related.  

I am willing to have games hosted at my house once in a while, my previous group we rotated where me met every week.

Is anyone in Rochester, MN???
*


----------



## CaptainArcher

I will pay you $30 if you move to Rochester and play RPG games with me.


----------



## CaptainArcher

wow, so many responses and advice.  where to start?


----------



## MattDroz

Hey!

I'm over here in Owatonna. Got anything going yet?


----------



## Tegemea

Hey Captain - 

I'm trying to cobble a group together in Rochester. I've got a couple friends who are interested in doing a full-day/weekend session once a month or so (one has to travel to get here). I've been playing/DMing D&D from 2nd edition on, and i would be running 3.5, but maybe occasionally trying out 4.0. Anyway, if you're still looking and interested, PM me. What style(s) of D&D do you prefer?


----------



## LadyGalahad

*LFG: Pathfinder, Dungeons & Dragons 3.5 edition*

Hey!

I am looking for a Pathfinder, or any 3.5 D20 System Dungeons and Dragons, I wouldn't mind playing some d20 modern either with a  group in Rochester MN to join in Sept. 

Also I am looking for friends to play Halo 3 and Halo Reach (when it comes out) on XBOX LIVE. Essentially I will play any Xbox LIVE game though. haha. My Gamertag is Lady Galahad. ^_^

I am going to Gencon, so if anyone wants to play some games I am all for it! WOOHOO GEEENCONNNNN...or should I say... GEEEENKAAAAHHHHHN.. 

-Jessikah


----------



## ltcoomandersz

*Looking for players*

Im a GM In Rochester MN Looking for Player for D20 Modern /Gundam Homebrew  Game Please Contact me at dragonclan0890@yahoo.com or by Phone At 612-499-0842 any time befor midnight but after 11am thank you


----------



## Nikmal

Just in case you did not know this, there is a Pathfinder Society event every Sunday afternoon at the "Source" in the St Paul area. This is not a commitment thing where you have to show up every weekend there. You can do once a month or even once every 6 months or once a year. The fun of this is that you get to play when you can and meet new people who might or might not be able to play with you all in Rochester. You can bring friends too and carpool up here 

If you would like more information 

(Link to Pathfinder Society) paizo.com - Pathfinder® SocietyTM

Link to the event: paizo.com - Pathfinder® SocietyTM / Events

My name is Jon Lamkin
jonflamkin@gmail.com
763-528-8341

-jon


----------

